# Helmet cam?



## Hazard_duke (7 Mar 2006)

Just thinknig about getting a helmet camera for exercises and for recruiting footage.  Anybody have one already and would like to share info? lemme know.. cheers


----------



## Caleix (9 Mar 2006)

um....maybe you should ask your chain of command first if its alright......just maybe....so someone doesn't smash a nice shinny Video Camera you just got...unless you've already done that?

Caleix


----------

